# confused with what happened



## olivia234 (Sep 19, 2010)

ok well spoke to a friend about all whats going on with my ex and stuff. i spoke to them about the marriage and about him and stuff and i told this friend i miss him and still love him but cant handle his crap etc

the friend said look why are u telling me tell him. tell him what u feel and really talk to him... see what happens i mean u dont wanna throw away that love do u? - which i dont not deep down

i didnt know what to do so i msged him how i felt and we talked for such a long time... he even said if i needed money he could give me some etc he said that he was hurt but understands he did some stupid things and acknowledges the drinking is a problem.

we will see what happens but now im confused did i just make a mistake or will he change and finally act like the kinda man that he said he would be??

confused


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't think it was wrong to tell him how you feel....

If he feels the same about you then you've opened the door for him to come back....and if not then nothing will change....

If he's going to change or not, no-one here can predict....

Only time will tell, so watch for his actions....because one can say they are going to change but never do it.....I know because I used to be like that and it broke my marriage....

Now rather than saying I will do...I actually am doing it !!!!!


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

You mentioned a drinking problem? Honestly, I think as long as drinking is a problem, it stays a problem until separately solved. One person loving another is (in my humble experience) second to the drinking. Did you encourage rehab, or did he mention it? 

I'd suggest Alanon - I'm going, and I can't say enough good stuff about it. Even though I'm not staying with H, most folks in Alanon are with someone that is addicted. However, the program isn't about them, it's about families close to alcoholics. It's also free and in my town, there are about 15 meetings per day at varying places.


----------



## olivia234 (Sep 19, 2010)

yes i did mention rehab and counsellors he said he dosent want to come back here as hes in another state where his family is. i said fine do it there but in the 2 months hes been there he really hasent made a huge effort to do anything

i mean he says he goes to the dr but a gp will not know how to handle this etc. he said for me to come there and i thought about it and not sure if im being selfish in thinking of not going. then i think maybe i should be giving it a chance etc friends tell me that he should come here if he wants to work on it.... his excuse i cant live in a big city. omg

anyways im so emotionally tired i dont know what to do anymore


----------

